# Morphing tads keep dying.



## NWB (Mar 23, 2014)

I've had a number of morphing leuc tads die just a few days before they would be emerging from the water . Since it always happens a similar stage in development, I'm assuming it's some sort of a problem getting the old lungs going. I lower the water and tip the containers so they can climb out. Is there something more that I could do to prevent this ?


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

What's your supplementation routine like?


----------



## NWB (Mar 23, 2014)

I mostly use Repashy calcium plus, but also Repashy Vitamin A, a cheap zoo med calcium, Superpig, spirulina, phycocyanin. These things are added to what ever supplement I'm using and given to the adults and froglets of course.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

What are you feeding the tads?

what kind of container are you using?


----------



## NWB (Mar 23, 2014)

The tads eat Frog and Tad Bits that I got from Josh's Frogs mixed with spirulina. I keep them in rectangular food storage tubs with almond leaf .


----------



## Tzunu'un (Apr 15, 2014)

Did they sucessfully "pop out" their front legs or is the failure before this?

How old /young are the parents?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

How old are your supplements? All supplements should be thrown out 6 months after the date you opened the bottle/bag. I also think you should cut the zoo med stuff from your regimen, since you're already using Repashy (a more advanced/better product).

John


----------



## NWB (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes, the tads have popped arms and are at the stage where they start using their lungs, or right at the point when they start when they die. I think they drown.

The supplements are all fresh, but I'll stop using the Zoo med stuff. I mainly use that for getting rid of mites when I start new cultures. The parents are first season parents. The first two froglets had issues but recovered after recieving vitamin A.

Back many years, I used to raise bettas and many of the fry would die when they began to use their labyrinth organ. They would gasp at the surface of the water and choke on a thin film of oil that would accumulate on the surface from heavy feeding. The solution was to do water changes before that stage. I have a vague memory of watching a YouTube video, Josh's Frogs perhaps? I believe they did a 100% water change at a similar stage but no explanation was given. Ring any bells?


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Sounds like sls is causing the newly morphed froglets to drown. Can you post a photo of your next froglet to morph?


----------



## NWB (Mar 23, 2014)

Really? How does that work? I'm open to the possibility, but I supplement a few times a month with vitamin A.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

My first thought was SLS too, but your supplementation routine sounds pretty adequate. Can you post a picture of your setup? Are the tads in the same room as the frogs? Pictures of tads and setup would probably be the next step. Along with water parameters, ie temperature, pH, etc. Are you raising them communally?


----------

